# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng C frame >  C frame MINI lắp ghép

## Mạnh Tường

Rảnh rỗi nên tính thích chế cháo lại nổi lên, lang thang mấy chỗ ve chai thấy mấy món đồ rã hay hay nên lại phải ra tiền để rước về nhà, lúc đầu kiếm được món này thấy hay hay có thể chế thành cái khoan bàn mini :


Sau lưng em nó có bộ phận nhông chuyền ( dùng vít me thường nhưng thấy không có rơ ) dùng để quay nâng lên hạ xuống :



Hành trình lên xuống khoảng 100mm :



Bộ này được tháo từ máy thấy nhãn ghi là : PROFILE PROJECTOR của hãng MITUTOYO làm bằng thép trượt mang cá khá nặng

----------


## Nam CNC

bộ này độ Visme bi phía sau là hết bài luôn đó nha.... bác mà chán DIY chuển nhượng lại cho em DIY cho . Hành trình ( khoảng hở phía sau ) dài bao nhiêu vậy bác ???

----------


## Mạnh Tường

> bộ này độ Visme bi phía sau là hết bài luôn đó nha.... bác mà chán DIY chuển nhượng lại cho em DIY cho . Hành trình ( khoảng hở phía sau ) dài bao nhiêu vậy bác ???


Mặt sau của em nó đây bác : 



Chưa có visme bi nên dùng tạm em visme thường bước 2mm nguyên bản vậy, cũng may là cốt 8mm nên gắn được cái puly răng 3M vào :

----------


## Mạnh Tường

Kiếm được cái cục như thế này tính chế làm cái ụ giữ trục kẹp mũi khoan :



Mua 1 em collet ER11 nhét vào làm trục kẹp mũi khoan luôn :

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Mạnh Tường

Lắp các thứ lại nhìn cũng thấy tạm được như thế này :



Tiếp tục công việc tìm kiếm đồng nát thì lại tìm được mấy sợi dây curoa chắc dùng nhiều rồi nên thấy răng muốn mòn hết và em motor DC trục 12mm nhưng chẳng thấy ghi thông số gì hết chỉ biết là của USA và to xác hơn con DC servo 200w nên luơm luôn :

Curoa mòn răng :



Motor DC :






Thế là tạm đủ để chế cái máy khoan bàn mini rồi.

----------

CKD

----------


## mpvmanh

Bác mua cái collet ER11 o đâu,và bao nhiêu vậy bác?

----------


## Mạnh Tường

> Bác mua cái collet ER11 o đâu,và bao nhiêu vậy bác?


Cái này mua ở Tùng Ngũ Kim - Tạ Uyên , giá 350k.

----------

mpvmanh

----------


## Mạnh Tường

Lắp ghép mấy thứ trên lại với nhau thấy cũng tạm ổn :



Theo như kế hoạch ban đầu thì tới đây cũng tạm xong rồi , tuy nhiên mọi chuyện lại thay đổi khi có được em này :



Hàng mới nguyên các bác ạ :





Hành trình 100 vít me bi bước 4 :

----------

Gamo, mpvmanh

----------


## Mạnh Tường

Thế là nảy sinh ý tưởng làm con CNC C frame MINI luôn vì vừa mới chế xong cái trục Z cũng mini hành trình 65mm tính thay thế cho cái trục Z đế bằng phíp của cái máy H frame sẵn có, sau khi kết nốt tất cả lại thì nó ra như thế này :







Tổng thể :





Thế là  có thêm món đồ chơi mini nữa , tuy nhiên chưa có phần điện nên cũng chưa biết em nó hoạt động thế nào, lại phải lo phần điện cho em nó nữa. Chắc là phải đồng nát tiếp tục nữa rồi !

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, CKD, hungdn, jacky chain, Khoa C3, Nam CNC, nhatson, Tuluong

----------


## Bias

gọn quá , bộ xy mới tinh .

----------


## biết tuốt

nhìn hay phết nhỉ

----------


## mpvmanh

Bác tìm đâu đưọc bộ X ngon thê? Em cũng đang cần 1 em để làm trục Z hành trình khoảng 100mm.

----------


## nhatson

> Bác tìm đâu đưọc bộ X ngon thê? Em cũng đang cần 1 em để làm trục Z hành trình khoảng 100mm.


ở bãi máy, dì cũng có chỉ có điều ko biết bao giờ nó có mặt tại bãi thôi  :Smile:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Mạnh Tường

> Bác tìm đâu đưọc bộ X ngon thê? Em cũng đang cần 1 em để làm trục Z hành trình khoảng 100mm.


Cái này chắc là hàng thay thế của thiết bị nào đó trong nhà máy Sanyo ( lẫn trong hàng thanh lý ) do người bạn tặng còn nguyên trong bọc xốp .

----------

mpvmanh, nhatson

----------


## solero

Lại sắp có 1 chú C-frame mini nữa rồi. Forum mình đợt này nhiều máy quá. Máy càng ngày càng pro lên.

----------


## th11

> Bác mua cái collet ER11 o đâu,và bao nhiêu vậy bác?


er11 80k em mua ở đoừng phan anh ngã tư bốn xã, hôm bũa lên tùng ngũ kim nó phét giá cao lắm ạ

----------

mig21, mpvmanh, trucnguyen

----------


## ngthha

> er11 80k em mua ở đoừng phan anh ngã tư bốn xã, hôm bũa lên tùng ngũ kim nó phét giá cao lắm ạ


Nó mà phét... thì mình quất nó luôn. hi

----------


## mpvmanh

> Nó mà phét... thì mình quất nó luôn. hi


Em ỏ xa quá muốn mua cũng khó

----------


## trucnguyen

> er11 80k em mua ở đoừng phan anh ngã tư bốn xã, hôm bũa lên tùng ngũ kim nó phét giá cao lắm ạ


Bác nhớ tên cữa hàng không, chỉ cho em đi.

----------


## occutit

Collet ER11 không thôi thì 40k 1 cái. Còn cái cán thì C12 ER11 dài tầm 10, 20cm gì đó giá tầm dưới 200k về VN.

----------


## vanlam1102

cho em hỏi, bãi anh ghé vô mua là bãi gì vậy, cho em xin cái địa chỉ với ạ.

----------


## Mạnh Tường

Đã là máy mini rồi nên cái gì cũng mini cho đồng bộ  :Smile: 

BOB mini đơn giản :



Cũng may kiếm được mấy em Driver mini luôn :



Làm thành bộ driver cũng mini :

----------

CKD

----------


## nsonkha

> Bác nhớ tên cữa hàng không, chỉ cho em đi.


Hôm bữa anh th11 chỉ chỗ, em có ghé qua đó địa chỉ là: 138 Phan Anh - cửa hàng Liên Hưng ( từ ngã tư 4 xã đi vô khoảng hơn 1km nhìn bên tay trái).
Em vô hỏi collet 1mm ER11 thì không có, còn cái cán kẹp collet thì có loại ER11 ( dài khoảng 100m thì phải) giá 250K
Anh qua đó hỏi thử xem.

----------


## occutit

Cán ER11 giá 250k thì chát quá. Collet ER11 em vừa order cho bác nào trên forums, vài chục ngàn 1 cái. Cán thì em chưa biết giá về bao nhiêu. Nhưng dưới 200K xa chừng.

----------


## Mạnh Tường

Tủ điện của máy mini này đây : Không thể gọn hơn được nữa :



Không kiếm được trạm cho ngã ra nên phải chịu thế này :

----------

anhcos, diy1102, duonghoang, Nam CNC, solero, Tuanlm, writewin

----------


## solero

Em thấy có đến 3 bộ nguồn thì không rõ bác Tường phân bổ thế nào ạ?

----------


## Mạnh Tường

> Em thấy có đến 3 bộ nguồn thì không rõ bác Tường phân bổ thế nào ạ?


Bộ nguồn biến thế điện áp 35VDC cấp cho 3 driver, 2 bộ nguồn xung 55VDC em đấu // lại cấp cho motor DC kéo đầu cắt.

Mèo bé bắt chuột bé nè các bác, phay thử nhôm xem thế nào :
http://youtu.be/j-bwTys13Xw

----------


## solero

Ăn nhôm ngọt quá. Em up video giúp bác.

----------

biết tuốt, Mạnh Tường

----------


## vanlam1102

thèm, bữa nào em chạy qua anh xem tận mắt. ^^, em cũng tính lắp 1 em H ăn nhôm khoảng 3040

----------


## Nam CNC

máy nhỏ , thiết bị đơn giản mà chạy ok quá .... hâm mộ bác Mạnh Tường quá , trong tay bác mà có nhiều hàng ngon như em chắc mấy cái máy chạy kinh hoàng luôn.

          Bác Mạnh Tường nên che chắn lại vì mấy phoi nhôm văng ra bám vào visme có thể gây kẹt khi hoạt động đó.

----------

Mạnh Tường

----------


## ga_cnc

> Bộ nguồn biến thế điện áp 35VDC cấp cho 3 driver, 2 bộ nguồn xung 55VDC em đấu // lại cấp cho motor DC kéo đầu cắt.
> 
> Mèo bé bắt chuột bé nè các bác, phay thử nhôm xem thế nào :
> http://youtu.be/j-bwTys13Xw


Nguồn DC mà bác đấu // thì có vấn đề gì không nhỉ,

----------


## CKD

> Nguồn DC mà bác đấu // thì có vấn đề gì không nhỉ,


Nguồn DC switching về lý thuyết thì có thể đâus song song vô tư. Có 2 khã năng.
- Nguồn được thiết kế để có thể đấu song song. Thường thì nó có chân (S) để đo điện áp trên tải & hiệu chỉnh cho phù hợp. Có đường tín hiệu để giao tiếp với các nguồn khác. Trong đó 1 nguồn được được chỉ định là master & các nguồn khác là slaver, điện áp được xác định từ nguồn master. Nguồn kiểu này đa phần là nguồn cao cấp. Mấy cái nguồn china thì tớ chưa thấy có kiểu này bao giờ.
- Nguồn thông thường nếu nối song song mà không có điện trở & diod chia tải thì dể xuất hiện quá tải trên 1 nguồn. Do điện áp & công suất thực của các nguồn không bằng nhau. Nguồn có điện áp cao hơn sẽ gánh tải nhiều hơn. Nguồn switching nếu trong mức công suất danh định thì độ sụt áp trên tải rất nhỏ. Do đó chỉ cần 2 nguồn lệch áp nhau 0.1V (hoặc thậm chí 0.01V) thôi thì cũng có khã năng toàn bộ tải sẽ dồn vào nguồn có điện áp cao hơn.

----------

ga_cnc, Mạnh Tường

----------


## Mạnh Tường

> Nguồn DC switching về lý thuyết thì có thể đâus song song vô tư. Có 2 khã năng.
> - Nguồn được thiết kế để có thể đấu song song. Thường thì nó có chân (S) để đo điện áp trên tải & hiệu chỉnh cho phù hợp. Có đường tín hiệu để giao tiếp với các nguồn khác. Trong đó 1 nguồn được được chỉ định là master & các nguồn khác là slaver, điện áp được xác định từ nguồn master. Nguồn kiểu này đa phần là nguồn cao cấp. Mấy cái nguồn china thì tớ chưa thấy có kiểu này bao giờ.
> - Nguồn thông thường nếu nối song song mà không có điện trở & diod chia tải thì dể xuất hiện quá tải trên 1 nguồn. Do điện áp & công suất thực của các nguồn không bằng nhau. Nguồn có điện áp cao hơn sẽ gánh tải nhiều hơn. Nguồn switching nếu trong mức công suất danh định thì độ sụt áp trên tải rất nhỏ. Do đó chỉ cần 2 nguồn lệch áp nhau 0.1V (hoặc thậm chí 0.01V) thôi thì cũng có khã năng toàn bộ tải sẽ dồn vào nguồn có điện áp cao hơn.


Nguồn em đang dùng dạng đấu // thuộc vế thứ 2 như bác CKD phân tích, tuy nhiên 2 bộ nguồn này cùng một hãng của Japan có cùng công suất, em chỉnh áp ra cho 2 bộ thật cân  rồi ghép lại với nhau. Vì không có nguồn công suất lớn nên phải dùng tạm cách này, em cũng đã dùng cho các ứng dụng khác cũng lâu rồi mà chưa thấy sự cố gì .

----------

ga_cnc

----------


## diy1102

Em thường lấy nguồn máy tính đấu //, nối tiếp dùng cũng khá nhiều rồi thấy vẫn ok

----------

ga_cnc

----------


## ga_cnc

Việc đấu nguồn song song, nếu một trong hai nguồn bị hỏng thì nguồn còn lại phải không gây ra chập, cháy, hoặc hỏng theo, em nghĩ như vậy là đạt yêu cầu, nếu dùng nguồn tốt có bảo vệ quá áp, ngắn mạch thì chắc là cũng không vấn đề gì, cảm ơn thông tin của các bác.

----------


## Bias

xài biến áp cho nó ổn , nguồn xung hên xui quá .

----------

